# Putting money in soap



## Lesley (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I saw in Soap Story a picture of soap with money (coins) embedded. Is it safe tot do, or could there be any reaction from the coins with the ingredients of the soap (I use melt and pour soap)


----------



## pops1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think from memory that the money is put into a see thru lip balm case before being put into the soap,


----------



## candice19 (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't.  Money is one of the most germ covered items in the world - I don't want any customer of mine rubbing that all over their body.


----------



## Manda (Aug 14, 2009)

I doubt there'd be any reaction putting coins in M&P soap but you never know... 
I wouldn't be overly worried about germs on coins, especially if you clean them well first.. after all you'd want to make sure they're all pretty and shiny!


----------



## CarmenJean (Aug 14, 2009)

Could you use plastic coins?


----------



## Lesley (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe wrapping them in plastic foil is an option. I'd like to try it as a wedding favor.


----------



## Manda (Aug 16, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance... but what is plastic foil? I've never heard the term but maybe I know it as something else. Is it like cellophane?  :shock:


----------



## Lesley (Aug 17, 2009)

Plastic foil is what most people use to wrap food in    I couldn't find any other translation than this, I normally speak Dutch


----------

